# Custom Pre-Built Vivariums NY



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just wanted to know if anyone's bought custom built vivariums containing everything you need to house PDFs instead of building your own. If so who did you order from? Also has anyone heard of these two I found located in NY or used them? 

NY Terrariums Custom Designed Vivaria and Habitats, NY

Welcome


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

The second one looks like the member "cliner" on here, dunno about the first one.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot I think it is. I'll send a PM to him also.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Imo designing and building the terrarium is half the fun. Any reason why you dont want to do it yourself?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with shibbyplustax. I enjoy tank design and fabrication so much that I find myself dreaming of my next tank, versus the PDFs that will call it home.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

shibbyplustax said:


> Imo designing and building the terrarium is half the fun. Any reason why you dont want to do it yourself?


Agreed...hands on is the only way to go...IMO....Getting to brag to your friends of what you created is priceless


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

I actually love doing artsy stuff like making a cool looking background and stuff and envisioning what I want it to look like but as for things like cage customizations like drilling holes cutting glass I'm less experienced. And I guess if I wanted to fully customize it to my needs if I needed to do anything to the glass for me is kind of intimidating. Also I'm a perfectionist and like to go all out on things. So basically if something isn't the way I want it or I don't think it looks pretty I'll basically redo it if I have to and start all over again. I don't mind working hours on end on a single project as in middle school I have worked on great looking posters for presentations for even up to 12 hours over the course of a a few days. But knowing that a vivarium build will probably be more than 24 hours of my time I guess is what worries me the most. Especially becasue I plane on going on vacation soon and wouldn't really have time to finish before classes start the 22nd. And since I love arts and crafts so much I feel like I might actually spend more on supplies if I had one built for like making the background or something. And I'll be taking 16 credits so I wouldn't know how much time I would have if I didn't finish before school. I haven't completely ruled out making my own yet. Right now I'm just trying to get quotes on how much it would be and if it's a reasonable price or not. But if the prices are way out of my budget I'll definitely be making my own.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

truth is, It takes less then an hour to set up a viv if you go an easy route.

Take hydroton and fill a tank up 4 inches with it. Then add a fiberglass screen on top, add substrate. Jam a few plants into the dirt and voila! Vivarium

As for drilling and coco/silicone and all that, theres a lot of overdoing it on the board. Some members are creative, some are purists. I dont drill or use any tools other then a razor blade and some pliers.

I have a great tank that I build in an hour from stuff laying around. Found a 15gallon on the street, brought it home, cleaned it and set it up. 

Dont let all the fancy tanks intimidate you. Remember, they are supposed to mimic WILD NATURE. Theres no right or wrong when it comes to the design. Just make sure you have the basic elements. Some chemical free dirt, a bunch of crushed leaves, 70+ humidity and temps around 70-80 degrees.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

costs:
20 gallon tank = $30
hydroton = 15
Substrate = 10
screen = 5
small tube(to drain)= 3 
Plants = free-5
Glass top = $20
Lights = $7

------------------------------
total = 95$

You can even cut these costs down by getting a smaller tank and geting your own glass top cut. Also youll have supplies left over for your NEXT tanks.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes that is true but I would love to have it look all nice and pretty. Especially because I plan on having it as my only terrarium. I don't really think I'll end up having more terrariums especially since my room is small. I really would just like to go all out on it for me if I made it myself. I wouldn't want to do a simple build as you outlined which is just my preference. I know I could just make a plain and simple tank, I just would want to have one more fancy like the ones I've seen on here.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Damm. I want to build my next tank already


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

ncc2015 said:


> Yes that is true but I would love to have it look all nice and pretty. Especially because I plan on having it as my only terrarium. I don't really think I'll end up having more terrariums especially since my room is small. I really would just like to go all out on it for me if I made it myself. I wouldn't want to do a simple build as you outlined which is just my preference. I know I could just make a plain and simple tank, I just would want to have one more fancy like the ones I've seen on here.


You really dont have to do any drilling or hole cutting or anything fancy to make a realy good looking viv. it can easily be made out of things just laying around the house. if you wanted to make a background i would suggest just making it out of styrofoam, thats what i did on my first tank. you can just cut a sheet of styro to the size of the back of your tank, give it some texture and some rock designs using a knife or even just your hand by pulling chunks out. then all you have to do is paint it and seal it. that ways pretty easy imo. another pretty easy route is using greatstuff foam and covering that with peat moss by siliconing it on. it really takes no skill whatever and comes out looking good. if you can smear glue onto a peice of styrofoam, then you can make a good looking background using this method.

i too was very hesitant on making my own viv the first time around. i also looked into having something made for me, but the truth is its gonna be ALOT more expensive that way. 

i got my confidence up by just buying some of the materials used to make a background (which is fairly cheap) and just experimented on things outside of my tank. you could even take a cardboard box thats a similar size to your tank and just see if you can make something look good in their before you decide to make something more perminant. theres even ways of making the background outside of your tank and just siliconing it in. this way if you dont like how its coming out, no big deal, just throw it out and start again.

you will especially do good with your first viv if you just search through this site for things you think you may have problems with. chances are there is someone who did the same thing as you and if you follow along with the thread it can be pretty much like a step by step guide.

as for this being your only viv i see why you want it to come out good and just because you are new to this doesnt mean it wont come out that way. trust me this hobby is addicting and after finishin my first tank i soon found myself with 2 more and another in the making anyway good luck and just ask questions on the things that you cant find info about or things that you need help with.

-sean


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

ncc2015 said:


> I actually love doing artsy stuff like making a cool looking background and stuff and envisioning what I want it to look like but as for things like cage customizations like drilling holes cutting glass I'm less experienced. And I guess if I wanted to fully customize it to my needs if I needed to do anything to the glass for me is kind of intimidating. Also I'm a perfectionist and like to go all out on things. So basically if something isn't the way I want it or I don't think it looks pretty I'll basically redo it if I have to and start all over again. I don't mind working hours on end on a single project as in middle school I have worked on great looking posters for presentations for even up to 12 hours over the course of a a few days. But knowing that a vivarium build will probably be more than 24 hours of my time I guess is what worries me the most. Especially becasue I plane on going on vacation soon and wouldn't really have time to finish before classes start the 22nd. And since I love arts and crafts so much I feel like I might actually spend more on supplies if I had one built for like making the background or something. And I'll be taking 16 credits so I wouldn't know how much time I would have if I didn't finish before school. I haven't completely ruled out making my own yet. Right now I'm just trying to get quotes on how much it would be and if it's a reasonable price or not. But if the prices are way out of my budget I'll definitely be making my own.


also if you dont have any inhabitants for the tank yet, then what is the rush to finish before school? i was thinking the same thing about the tank im building now, but i dont have any animals to put in it yet so i figured i would just work here and there when i can and slowly but surely it will shape up. another thing about finishing a tank faster is there is more likely of a chance to make a mistake. i learned that the hardway on my first tank because i was so excited to get it done and put something in it that i didnt take my time and think things through. The more time you take to put the viv together, the more ideas you will get to improve the tank also.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you talking about having someone do the background/false bottom/planting? Or are you talking about having someone build the enclosure itself?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

VicSkimmr said:


> Are you talking about having someone do the background/false bottom/planting? Or are you talking about having someone build the enclosure itself?


Good point, i just assumed they were talking about the background and stuff. I have not gotten to the point yet where i am building my own enclosures and i think that would be more difficult. I was just talking about the building of inside the tank and not the actual enclosure.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. Yes I meant make the enclosure out of glass and also the background accessories in it etc. I'm still waiting for the quotes so I haven't ruled out the idea of making my own. I'm kind of now interested in getting one made from protean just the glass enclosure since it is more customizable and they already have a top ventilation and you can add a euro vent. I also like that there is no line going down the middle as with the exo terra terrariums where the two glass doors meet. But I would be have to be really patient with that as it they said it takes about 4-6 weeks to make. Thanks for the tip about rushing though that's definitely good advice. Also when planning some things you don't think through things as well and things that are more simple and logical you figure out after you do it the long/hard way. Kind of like when I was excited getting a new tank for my fish when I was little that I just left the tank in the bathroom and filled it up with water. Then I realized that it was too heavy to lift and couldn't put it back in my room. So then I had to empty it out and then get a bucket and fill it up that way. Your very right then when you take on a new project that you should definitely take your time to plan it out carefully before you do anything.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I would do some research on Protean before placing an order through them.


----------

